# Star Wars: Episode 7 - 45 Bilder aus Abu Dhabi zeigen Tatooine-Set



## Matthias Dammes (2. Juni 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars: Episode 7 - 45 Bilder aus Abu Dhabi zeigen Tatooine-Set* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Star Wars: Episode 7 - 45 Bilder aus Abu Dhabi zeigen Tatooine-Set


----------



## solidus246 (2. Juni 2014)

Mir egal ob ich jetzt gesteinigt oder nach meinem Tod geschändet werde. Ich glaube er packt das mit Star Wars


----------



## McDrake (2. Juni 2014)

So weit, so gut


----------

